# I'm starting to get a complex....



## ErinCooley (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been in the field for over 6 months now, on a 911 ambulance for a 24 hour shift (there are 5 of us during the day, 3 at night) and I STILL have 3rd rider syndrome.

While I don't want to be balls to the walls, I'd love to run a decent call.  Seriously, I've run 4 calls (all b/s, naturally) in the last 3 shifts... OVER the T'giving break.

BAH.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 1, 2008)

its one of those things. you start out wanting nothing but good(bad) calls. then you get to a point where you still like running those calls, but those slow periods are pretty nice too. which naturally segways into liking it low and slow with the occasional good(bad) one and of course the end of the road is never wanting to do another code or shooting or whatever.

its the natural progression of the ems provider...


----------



## Blacke00 (Dec 1, 2008)

Maybe if you greeted everybody as you come on shift by saying "I hope it's slow/quiet today..."



Kevin


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Blacke00 said:


> Maybe if you greeted everybody as you come on shift by saying "I hope it's slow/quiet today..."
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin



good way to get the crap kicked out of you........


----------



## emtashleyb (Dec 2, 2008)

Just wait for a full moon. Ive noticed my trigger is talk about going home so I dont do that. I quietly sign out of the station say bye and run like hell for the door


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 2, 2008)

You could always say.. "Gee it sure is quiet around here.." then when the sh** storm comes.. they will blame you and make you do it all, so then you get to run a good call..

This probably isn't the best way to make friends though..


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 2, 2008)

When it is slow I never mind.  I am always thankful for that down time! ^_^


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 3, 2008)

Fast Forward 5 years in the midst of a shift from hell... "Ah.. I remember when I first started out as a medic and I was begging for more action..... if I only knew...."


----------



## Rattletrap (Dec 10, 2008)

I work sunday shifts in the sister company we just bought. when i get bord i just take off boots and calls starts rolling in.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 11, 2008)

Rattletrap said:


> I work sunday shifts in the sister company we just bought. when i get bord i just take off boots and calls starts rolling in.



Next time take the phone away from your partner first. I kid. I kid.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 11, 2008)

Rattletrap said:


> I work sunday shifts in the sister company we just bought. when i get bord i just take off boots and calls starts rolling in.



Ha ha ha! With out fail, the last 4 shifts I've been on, the minute I take my boots off, lay down on the couch and try to continue wathing my movie, the pager goes off. On the shift before last, after I told my partner this, she told me she didn't beleive me. So I said: "OK, watch this". I took off my boots, layed down on the couch, and the instant I hit the "on" button on the remote, the pager went off. I looked over at her and her mouth was hanging open. All she did was shake her head. B)


----------



## artman17847 (Dec 11, 2008)

I was fresh out of medic school. First day on the job solo and was just getting to know my partner. Not 2 hours go by and our first call was for a pedestrian struck. Major trauma. Ever since then I've been a "black cloud"


----------

